# Another scale model build



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

After finishing the roll top desk, I needed something a little lighter on the brain and a lot lighter on the body so I decided to start another model build. The day wasn't very eventful as there was some milling of the rough cut stock that had to be done as well as some marking and layout of the base pieces. But then again, every build starts off like this with some boring pieces that look like a 6 year old made it and then after a few posts, the build starts to take shape. Stay tuned guys.....there's more to come.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh goodie, new Kenbo build 

Flatbed semi? Car carrier?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

epicfail48 said:


> Oh goodie, new Kenbo build
> 
> Flatbed semi? Car carrier?


Neither. :wink2:


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Cant wait.
Your builds are always great


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Mobile crane? No, not enough axles. 

Ice cream truck? Naw, I'm just too hot.


----------



## Belg (Oct 2, 2011)

Following another one of your builds will be a pleasure.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm pretty much convinced it's a doohockie thingamajig.. Remember, denial isn't a river in Egypt, it's an ice cream flavor.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Your projects are always an inspiration.

On a different note ... is that a roubo style bench with a back well? How do you like it, and if you were to make a new bench, would you include the well again? I am wavering on having a well in the bench I just started on.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I got this ...


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Every adventure begins with that first step. Anxious to see what will roll off your assembly this time. Be safe.


----------



## StampBear (Mar 9, 2017)

I HAVE to follow along. 

I cannot wait to see this come along.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ladder truck? I'll get it right eventually


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Chris Curl said:


> Your projects are always an inspiration.
> 
> On a different note ... is that a roubo style bench with a back well? How do you like it, and if you were to make a new bench, would you include the well again? I am wavering on having a well in the bench I just started on.


Being someone who hates clutter and hates his shop in a mess and firmly believes that everything should have a place and everything should be in its place, I had a hard time wrapping my head around a tool well. However, I found that while working on a project, the tool well became more and more useful and I actually love it. If I were to do it again, I would definitely include the tool well. It's been extremely handy and I don't knock tools off the bench because they are safely in the well. My youtube channel has the entire bench build in a video series on the channel if you are interested.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I have a tool well in my bench. There are times when I wish it wasn't there, but most days it comes in really handy. Since mine is removable I may just redo the well so I have 2. 1 as a standard deep well and another that's flush with the top of the bench for days when the drop off just gets in the way. This may just solve the problem of my tool well becoming a full time junk collection port... My pencils, screwdrivers, rulers and so on usually end up buried in the sawdust and shavings in the well.
I'm nice and tidy in the kitchen and keep it in order most days, but the shop is a whole different story. 

Someday I'm dragging everything out to the driveway and reorganizing AND getting all the extension cords up off the ground. Extensions make it tough to sweep up to keep things clean.. I'm probably going to go overhead with drop down cords..There's no electric on my side of the garage so everything is connected with heavy duty extensions for now ..sucks in more ways than one..


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

Sub'd


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Looking forward to it....


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm sticking with dohickie thingamajig.. You can't go wrong with vague guesses at best. It pretty much covers everything from space ships to toilet paper holders.. lol


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

allpurpose said:


> I'm sticking with dohickie thingamajig.. You can't go wrong with vague guesses at best. It pretty much covers everything from space ships to toilet paper holders.. lol


:grin:


----------



## gmcooter#2 (Oct 22, 2016)

The frame looks a lot like the frame of the tow truck I just finished a while back. Haven't been on the forum much lately. I've been working on some outdoor projects around the house and down at my camp, I have been working some on a log skidder . I have all of it done but the wheels. They are the hardest part. For now the shop is rainy day work. I will be helping my daughter move as soon as the people living in the house she bought moves. We gave them a month to move but they are over that by 3 weeks now.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I made a bit of progress today with give the engine compartment it's final shape as well as getting the front grill and radiator cut and installed. I also put the finishing touches on the front grill and glued the whole thing in place. I also was able to get both of the front fenders cut, shaped and installed so we are coming along nicely. I also turned the parts needed for the 2 fuel tanks and assembled them but they won't be installed until a little later on in the build. I have the day off work tomorrow so I am hoping to get some more done on this build then. Stay tuned guys.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing this one Kenbo. What is a good species of wood for this kind of project?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

bargoon said:


> Looking forward to seeing this one Kenbo. What is a good species of wood for this kind of project?


I think it all depends on the look you are after. This particular one is poplar but I find that maple works rather well also.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks a lot like what i was working on until i cut my hand.
A freight liner dump truck?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

croaker said:


> Looks a lot like what i was working on until i cut my hand.
> A freight liner dump truck?


Not a dump truck.
Sorry to hear about the hand


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent just over 7 hours in the shop working on the build today. I got the doors and the back panel of the cab cut and glued in place as well as the dash support which also supports the doors. I cut and partially shaped the roof of the cab but this piece won't get glued into place until the interior of the cab is done. I really don't like the seats for this so I am going to have to come up with something else that I do like. I cut the pieces needed for the steps going up to the cab of the truck and let me tell you that it was one heck of a challenging piece to cut on the table saw. You really had to think about the procedure that you were going to take in order to do it safely. Either way, in the end, I got it done and installed the steps to the cab. I also made the front bumper and turned the air cleaners and installed them as well. That was pretty much my day but I'm pretty happy with the way it is turning out so far. I like it better when it starts to look like something instead of a bunch of blocks on a board. More to come later in the week guys.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is just too cool, makes me want to try one but I just don't have that kind of patience. Really looking good buddy.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

That's pretty darn spiffy Kenbo.. I just knew it was gonna be a dohickie thingamajig.. 
I used to do body work and paint those things..just slightly larger scale though..

Last shop I worked in got run into the ground by the owners son. It took him less than 6 months to completely run a thriving, well respected truck body shop into bankruptcy while the old man was in the hospital..
What a shame..

Anyway, nice work!


----------



## gmcooter#2 (Oct 22, 2016)

Kenbo didn't comment on my guess. Wonder why?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

GEMcooter#2 said:


> Kenbo didn't comment on my guess. Wonder why?


Because your answer is cheating if you've built it before. LOL.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Seeing how tiny some of those turned parts are, i have to ask, do you actually have to touch the wood or does it see how sharp the chisels are and run away in fear?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

epicfail48 said:


> Seeing how tiny some of those turned parts are, i have to ask, do you actually have to touch the wood or does it see how sharp the chisels are and run away in fear?


It sees how sharp the tools are but it doesn't run because the guy holding the tool is so dull. They cancel each other out. :wink2:


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Kenbo
I'm guessing you've been building models for years so I've got to ask, what do you do with them? 
They're much too nice and detailed to give to a child so I'm guessing an office display. 
Regardless of where you display these treasures, if you keep it up, you're going to run out of room. 
Maybe your favorite gets to sit on top of the new roll top desk?
I enjoy all your builds. Great job.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Toolman50 said:


> Kenbo
> I'm guessing you've been building models for years so I've got to ask, what do you do with them?
> They're much too nice and detailed to give to a child so I'm guessing an office display.
> Regardless of where you display these treasures, if you keep it up, you're going to run out of room.
> ...


They have been accumulating in a display area in the house for years but they are slowing morphing into every room in the house. The plan is simple.....in the family room, there are large wall that have a bunch of knick knack on them. The knick knacks are being relocated and i will be fabricating custom floating shelves for each model so that they can be displayed on the walls. I figure that there is much more space on the wall than there is in the display area.


----------



## gmcooter#2 (Oct 22, 2016)

Is it a Toys and Joys plan? Mine was and it is kind of hard to figure out. I'm doing a Toys and Joys skidder now. It was very hard to figure out some parts of it. They were not very descriptive in a lot of areas. They leave a lot for you to figure out on your own.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Got a bit of time out in the shop today and managed to get the seats of the truck cut, shaped and glued together. I also got the roof of the cab glued into place and the final shaping done on it as well. And that was pretty much my day.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice work


----------



## LetDanHandleIt (Jul 22, 2017)

What a tease... 
nice work, look forward to seeing the end result


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

LetDanHandleIt said:


> What a tease...
> nice work, look forward to seeing the end result


Sorry about that. I ended up on vacation before I could finish. I'll be back to it soon.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Do you have any idea where I can find plans for a 29 Ford Model A coup? I have side drawings and frame drawings but still having problems sizing a few other things. I have looked online and have found some plans but they are not for a real detailed model.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

BigJim said:


> Do you have any idea where I can find plans for a 29 Ford Model A coup? I have side drawings and frame drawings but still having problems sizing a few other things. I have looked online and have found some plans but they are not for a real detailed model.


I don't know if this is what you are looking for Jim but try this one. http://toysandjoys.com/27-the-sport-coupe.html
I have to warn you though that I have never seen a set of plans from them yet that didn't have some problems but they do give a good base line to work from. The details of the model can be lacking as well but I have found that it isn't hard to add your own details and in fact, I find it to be a whole load of fun.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> I don't know if this is what you are looking for Jim but try this one. http://toysandjoys.com/27-the-sport-coupe.html
> I have to warn you though that I have never seen a set of plans from them yet that didn't have some problems but they do give a good base line to work from. The details of the model can be lacking as well but I have found that it isn't hard to add your own details and in fact, I find it to be a whole load of fun.


Thanks buddy, I did see that one but was looking for more detail. I will probably go with that one and like you, add my own details, that will at least give the general shape. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

BigJim said:


> Thanks buddy, I did see that one but was looking for more detail. I will probably go with that one and like you, add my own details, that will at least give the general shape. I appreciate your help.


Sorry that I couldn't help more.


----------



## sgibby88 (May 28, 2015)

man that model is looking sweet. cant wait to see the finished project. Is your youtube channel name the same as tapatalk?

Sent from my App Runtime for Chrome using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

sgibby88 said:


> man that model is looking sweet. cant wait to see the finished project. Is your youtube channel name the same as tapatalk?
> 
> Sent from my App Runtime for Chrome using Tapatalk


No. My youtube channel is under a different name. You can click the link in the bottom of my signature at the bottom of this post to bring you to the channel.


----------



## sgibby88 (May 28, 2015)

Kenbo said:


> No. My youtube channel is under a different name. You can click the link in the bottom of my signature at the bottom of this post to bring you to the channel.


i would gladly follow your youtube channel however from my phone and chromebook it wont allow me to click your sig info in your profile. 


Sent from my App Runtime for Chrome using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> Sorry that I couldn't help more.


Ken, I appreciate you taking your time to help me. By the way, I loved your bloopers. :smile3:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

sgibby88 said:


> i would gladly follow your youtube channel however from my phone and chromebook it wont allow me to click your sig info in your profile.
> 
> 
> Sent from my App Runtime for Chrome using Tapatalk


My youtube channel's name is Kennyearrings1. I hope this helps.


----------



## sgibby88 (May 28, 2015)

It did thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowpokey (Feb 10, 2017)

Kenbo said:


> My youtube channel's name is Kennyearrings1. I hope this helps.


Subscribed! Just watched your scroll saw 1 & 2 videos. Good stuff; I think I had the basics you covered in #1 down already, the #2 showed some good techniques I didn't know; especially the blade reversal. I was expecting you to stop the cut, take the blade out, spin the piece 180º then put the blade back in.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

After being on vacation for 3 weeks and nowhere near my shop, I finally got home last night and was able to get out to the shop this morning for some work on the model. I managed to get the sleeper and spacer done as well as getting the tanks mounted on the frame. I know it doesn't look like much but it was surprisingly time consuming.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## sgibby88 (May 28, 2015)

Very nice. You gonna go with a stretched frame look?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

sgibby88 said:


> Very nice. You gonna go with a stretched frame look?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There's quite a bit more to this build yet so the frame won't look so stretched out shortly.


----------



## sgibby88 (May 28, 2015)

Got you. Looking forward to the end result 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Very nice work


----------



## dg011 (Jan 4, 2016)

Can't wait to see the finished build.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks. I should be back to the build soon. A few weekend getaways have been holding up the progress.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

After a couple of months without access to, or time to visit the shop, I finally got out there today to work on the model a little more. I got the bins of the truck done as well as 6 of the 10 bin doors. It's ridiculous how much time these simple pieces took, but they took the entire day. It's nice to be making sawdust again.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

That is fantastic.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another good day in the shop. I installed the last four bin doors and let them dry. I also worked on the rack for the warning beacons and made the beacon assemblies which got mounted on the rack. I then made and installed the driver's side and passenger side exhaust stacks and milled some walnut for the tires. I'm tired of this thing being up on wooden blocks so tomorrow's job will be to get some tires on this rig. I love long weekends.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## sgibby88 (May 28, 2015)

Very impressive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Today was a very long day. I decided (for reasons that I won't get in to) yesterday that I was going to make the tires today and I forgot exactly how much work they really are. After a long 7 1/2 hours, I managed to get all 10 tires and rims done and dry fit them on the build. I played around with a couple of designs for the rims and the ones that I am showing in the pictures are the ones that I decided on. Glad to have the tires done and next weekend, I can move on to other things on the build.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Fantastic!!!
But hey Kenbo, what's that new kind of clamp you're using that looks like a piece or RR track?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Toolman50 said:


> Fantastic!!!
> But hey Kenbo, what's that new kind of clamp you're using that looks like a piece or RR track?


ha a ha ha ha ha ha ha. I needed a weight to hold the bin doors flat while they were drying up and the only thing I could find lying around the shop was that piece of I-beam. Worked great!!


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Kenbo said:


> ha a ha ha ha ha ha ha. I needed a weight to hold the bin doors flat while they were drying up and the only thing I could find lying around the shop was that piece of I-beam. Worked great!!


My first time in Toronto last week. Returning from Alaskan trip. I would have liked to have stayed a few days in Toronto. Looks like a great city to spend some time in. But I had a plane to catch. :yes:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Toolman50 said:


> My first time in Toronto last week. Returning from Alaskan trip. I would have liked to have stayed a few days in Toronto. Looks like a great city to spend some time in. But I had a plane to catch. :yes:


You'll have to plan for a couple of days here the next time around.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Man that truck is too cool, great job


----------



## Cowpokey (Feb 10, 2017)

Beautiful work! You never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

I see you're using a circle cutter for the wheels. Do you then take them to the lathe for the fine details? What kind of lathe setup are you using?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Masterofnone said:


> I see you're using a circle cutter for the wheels. Do you then take them to the lathe for the fine details? What kind of lathe setup are you using?


A quick answer to your question is yes.....I use the lathe to finish off the process. As far as the set up goes, here's my tutorial video on the entire process. I hope it helps.


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

You're awesome Kenbo! Thank you!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another 7 1/2 hours in the shop today and it really doesn't seem like I got that much done. I managed to get the main boom and the inner boom made as well as the cable reels and the pistons as well as a couple of other small parts. I can't really put it all together yet because there are still quite a few small parts to make before I can glue the whole thing together. Maybe by the end of tomorrow there will be a boom installed in the rear of the truck. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

'm at the stage in the build where it is a bunch of tiny little parts for a bunch of tiny little details that are a huge pain in the butt. But I worked through it today with 8 hours under my belt. I finished the installation of the tires so the rims would stop falling off and I finished the assembly and installation of the boom and its accessories. I also got the cable installed on the reels and played around with that whole assembly. I guess the next thing to do is to finish off the winch cables and install mirrors, headlights etc.....but that will be next week.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## sgibby88 (May 28, 2015)

Being a heavy duty tow truck operator my self that is one fine piece of work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

sgibby88 said:


> Being a heavy duty tow truck operator my self that is one fine piece of work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks. I'll be glad when this one is done. It's been kicking the crap out of me. I need to do some smaller projects that don't consume me so much before I get back in to doing any new builds. I figure maybe one more week and this one will be done.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Do you have any idea how many hours you will have in this build? You are really good, that looks great.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

BigJim said:


> Do you have any idea how many hours you will have in this build? You are really good, that looks great.



I log all of my hours on every build. I'm not sure what I am at for this one Jim but if I remember, I will check the log tomorrow and see where I am at. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Kenbo, 
You say above this one has really been difficult. Do you think this has been your most difficult model to date? 
Regardless of difficulty, my favorite of what I've seen you build is still the dozer. 
Great work. Such attention to detail!


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

ıts amazing and perfec sir.....


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Toolman50 said:


> Kenbo,
> You say above this one has really been difficult. Do you think this has been your most difficult model to date?
> Regardless of difficulty, my favorite of what I've seen you build is still the dozer.
> Great work. Such attention to detail!


This build wasn't difficult, it was just hard on me because when I do these builds, I get consumed by them. It's all I think about and it's all I do in the shop. I don't know what I would say is the most difficult build to date. They have all had their challenges but nothing has been impossible. I would have to say the large motorcycle was the "hardest" only because that one frustrated me enough that I put it up on a shelf for almost two years before I came back to it and finished it. Tracks are difficult like on the tank and boom crane that I did. The Hummer build was difficult because of the oddly shaped pieces and the thought process to get them cut properly and safely. The replica of my Jeep was difficult because of all the custom pieces to have it match my vehicle. The Fokker was difficult because of the multi angle drilling of the wing supports. Like I said, they all have their challenges but I wouldn't consider this one to be a difficult one. The biggest problem that I've had with this one is that the plans were completely unreadable in some areas due to over copying by the manufacturer. Not to worry because they sent me a new set of plans after 5 weeks but I was able to muddle through and improvise for a lot of it. There are still quite a few little details that need to be made on this vehicle so hopefully I will have it finished by the end of next weekend so I can move on.


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

I am always enthralled by your model builds. This one is no exception. 
I do have a question. Will you be able to continue these builds if you lose that lighter? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Kenbo said:


> This build wasn't difficult, it was just hard on me because when I do these builds, I get consumed by them. It's all I think about and it's all I do in the shop. I don't know what I would say is the most difficult build to date. They have all had their challenges but nothing has been impossible. I would have to say the large motorcycle was the "hardest" only because that one frustrated me enough that I put it up on a shelf for almost two years before I came back to it and finished it. Tracks are difficult like on the tank and boom crane that I did. The Hummer build was difficult because of the oddly shaped pieces and the thought process to get them cut properly and safely. The replica of my Jeep was difficult because of all the custom pieces to have it match my vehicle. The Fokker was difficult because of the multi angle drilling of the wing supports. Like I said, they all have their challenges but I wouldn't consider this one to be a difficult one. The biggest problem that I've had with this one is that the plans were completely unreadable in some areas due to over copying by the manufacturer. Not to worry because they sent me a new set of plans after 5 weeks but I was able to muddle through and improvise for a lot of it. There are still quite a few little details that need to be made on this vehicle so hopefully I will have it finished by the end of next weekend so I can move on.


You have listed several builds I haven't seen. I will check out your photos and see if you have all of them posted. Your collection is becoming quite valuable and you probably should consider insuring it. 
When making furniture, the time and and cost of materials are sometimes closely balanced. Models, unlike most furniture projects require a very small investment in materials but a tremendous investment in time. Also, although I'm no model builder, I find working with very small parts more dangerous. I think in some cases it would require different tools to do the precision work. Your models are the most detailed of any I've seen. Going to your photos now to look for that motorcycle. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

WesTex said:


> I am always enthralled by your model builds. This one is no exception.
> I do have a question. Will you be able to continue these builds if you lose that lighter?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No. 
ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Toolman50 said:


> You have listed several builds I haven't seen. I will check out your photos and see if you have all of them posted. Your collection is becoming quite valuable and you probably should consider insuring it.
> When making furniture, the time and and cost of materials are sometimes closely balanced. Models, unlike most furniture projects require a very small investment in materials but a tremendous investment in time. Also, although I'm no model builder, I find working with very small parts more dangerous. I think in some cases it would require different tools to do the precision work. Your models are the most detailed of any I've seen. Going to your photos now to look for that motorcycle. :thumbsup:


I would agree with you that it is more difficult and more dangerous to make smaller parts. I've had to make some jigs over the years because my hands were getting too close to the blade of the table saw (which is my main tool when making these models.). I think I have posted all of my builds here on this forum. I will see if I can get you some links.


Firetruck build

Bucket Truck

Motorcycle

Replica of my Jeep

Boom Crane

Hummer, MRAP Cougar and WWII Military Jeep and Trailer


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> No.
> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words.


Whelp, now someone has to steal Kenbos lighter so he doesnt continue making us all look bad


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Very nice work, great detail


----------



## aaroncr (Dec 30, 2011)

Man I love these,..glad I stopped in. Pure entertainement )))))))


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I had to put this build on hold for a bit while I finished up my fair entries and worked on a couple of other projects like my Halloween costume. The good news is that I'm back at it. Today, I managed to get the headlights made and installed as well as the side view mirrors, the grab handles, the tow hooks on the cables and the air horns on the roof. This one is almost done guys.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

Now that is truly amazing


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

"I'm not worthy."

What a fantastic work of art. Thank you for sharing it with us!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

When it comes to these builds, there comes a point in time when you know you are done. You never know when it is going to hit and sometimes, the build seems to go on forever. Today, I hit that point in time when I said "I'm done". I attempted to make several other pieces for the rig and they just weren't panning out. The frustration started to kick in and instead of risking what I had already accomplished, I decided to call this one finished. The only addition today was the railings at the rear of the vehicle but I think that I can safely call this finished and be proud of the final product. Thanks for following along folks.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks great.
Like watching your builds.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Very nice work Ken,lots of time into it, I would have said I was finished after I drove 16 penny nails in the frame for the axles LOL


----------



## Roybrew (Nov 2, 2016)

Unbelievable, that is a true work of art Kenbo.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcooter#2 (Oct 22, 2016)

*tow truck*

Kenbo the truck looks great. I love watching your builds. I haven't been the shop much this summer I've been working on my daughters house. We did get enough together for one show. It was last weekend. We did very well. I sold the tow truck that I built like the one you built. What are you doing now? We will be busy on the house for quite a while longer. We will not get to do any more shows this year but hope to get started again as soon as we finish the house.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

GEMcooter#2 said:


> Kenbo the truck looks great. I love watching your builds. I haven't been the shop much this summer I've been working on my daughters house. We did get enough together for one show. It was last weekend. We did very well. I sold the tow truck that I built like the one you built. What are you doing now? We will be busy on the house for quite a while longer. We will not get to do any more shows this year but hope to get started again as soon as we finish the house.


Thanks for the kind words. I'm not working on much at the moment other that getting some filming done for my youtube channel. I haven't decided on my next build as of yet but I'm sure that I will come up with something for the winter. Like you though, life has gotten in the way of my shop visits but it will slow down soon I hope and everything will be back to normal for getting to the shop on the weekends.


----------



## gmcooter#2 (Oct 22, 2016)

Nice to hear from you again. I'm looking forward to getting back in the shop. I like the remodeling but it gets the best of me real quick. I did start a small project in the shop while my wife was insulating. I can't take the insulation any more because of breathing problems. I got an order for a house for a lady's cat. I got it almost done. The electricians are almost done and we are ready to start putting paneling up tomorrow Lord willing. I'm still having bad head aches which is slowing me down a lot. I had a pretty bad one this afternoon. About all that helps is to lay down and sleep them off. Take care and keep building.


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

" I got an order for a house for a lady's cat. I got it almost done. The electricians are almost done and we are ready to start putting paneling up tomorrow Lord willing."

This is gonna be a swanky house for a cat, I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcooter#2 (Oct 22, 2016)

I got you mixed up. I didn't mean the electricians were wiring the cat house. They are wiring the house that I'm working on for my daughter. We got started putting the paneling up today.


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

Naw, I knew what you were saying, just had to jab you a little. 
I immediately pictured Morris entering, flicking on the lights, then gliding through the paneled living room to the dining room to indulge in his Fancy Feast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

